# Deciding the Cardinal Direction of Rows



## TxBrew (Jun 10, 2012)

There is a lot of different opinions on what way to plant rows.

I've read articles saying you plant a certain direction based on heat levels, acidity in soil, desired sugar content, etc. etc.

What are your thoughts on which direction to place rows?


----------



## grapeman (Jun 10, 2012)

I think you hit the nail on the head. There is no hard and fast rule on which direction to plant - it all depends on complex sets of conditions and criterias.

Personally in our latitude I prefer planting slightly north of west to slightly south of east. That gives the vines full sun all day long over most of the summer growing season. In more southerly latitudes, you might not want that to provide a bit of afternoon shade during peak heating hours.


----------



## Corley5 (Jun 10, 2012)

I've set my rows up running 15 degrees west of north. I read somewhere that someone had done some calculations and that should be optimum although no studies had been done to confirm it. I've since read that 15 degrees east of north is best. Maybe just take an average and run them due north and south


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 10, 2012)

a quote made to me..." Grapes don't care which where they are planted, as long as they have sun and water" that said, the north/south will give more sun to the plants but depending on prevealing winds an east/west planting will give more air to keep the plants dry and prevent mildew.
Is there a right or wrong? no. another thing to concider is slope of the ground, planting along the slope will prevent erosion, planting up and down *may* increse erosion. the choice is yours. going back to the quote... honey badger don't care, nither do grapes...lol


----------



## BARBQ (Jun 11, 2012)

ive always heard wind is the most important. As long as your blowin down the rows everything else will be ok.


----------



## tatud4life (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't know if I did the right thing, but I watched how the sun crossed my land. I then picked the spot that received the most sunlight throughout the day. It just so happened to be east to west. They do get plenty of wind when it decides to blow and the water depends on me until I get my drip irrigation installed. Which will hopefully be very soon.


----------



## TxBrew (Jun 12, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> a quote made to me..." Grapes don't care which where they are planted, as long as they have sun and water" that said, the north/south will give more sun to the plants but depending on prevealing winds an east/west planting will give more air to keep the plants dry and prevent mildew.
> Is there a right or wrong? no. another thing to concider is slope of the ground, planting along the slope will prevent erosion, planting up and down *may* increse erosion. the choice is yours. going back to the quote... honey badger don't care, nither do grapes...lol



Here is a photo of Lafite.

It looks like they planted their rows vertical with the hillside and not horizontal.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 12, 2012)

Safer driving the tractor up and down than across the hill.


----------



## TxBrew (Jun 12, 2012)

Romane Conti, Petrus and Haut Brion all plant vertical with the hillside. On such lofty investment properties it seems like they would plant on whatever produced the highest quality over what is easier? Could be wrong. I e-mailed them and asked why, very curious if they respond


----------

